# Need help...



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

You know how we have a transport section? Are there any sites that could help me find a transport like that, though for any breed? 

Just trying to do so good, have to keep myself busy or I'll lose my mind... I went to get Dutch's blankets out of the drier and nearly made her bed up this morning before I remembered.

I'm looking on my own without much success...

EDIT*
And I _do_ realize this isn't a post to save the only breed allowed to be saved here, but I am not posting it for adoption here, only asking for help. Please don't delete this.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I can't answer your question, but I just wanted to tell you how very, very sorry I am for your loss. It is good to keep yourself busy. Bless you for keeping busy in a good way.
Hugs,
Jan


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

You'd probably be best trying to get set up with transport on a website where people know you so it would be easier to "check you out."

I think there is a website (or maybe it's a facebook page linked to a website) that is something like "national transport alliance" (probably not even close to that name, but it's the first thing that came to mind!). If you have facebook, try a search there.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you, I'll look..

And it's not for me, but for someone in OH looking to adopt a dog I posted up, but that forum doesn't have a transport section to help out...


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Are you looking to coordinate the transport yourself? Is the person backed by a rescue or anything?

there are tons of yahoo groups for transports. joining one of them is how i got started in volunteering with rescues. Be careful because anyone can join.

Here's just a few

animal-transports : ANIMAL TRANSPORTS/ RESCUES/HOME VISITS

dogtransportvolunteers : Dog Transport Volunteers

I80-Transport : I-80 Transport


----------

